# Screwed up in BIOS, screen black



## RilleL (May 25, 2008)

Spec:
Vista 32-bit Home P
Asus Striker 2 formula, nForce-780i SLI
Intel Q6700 2.67GHz
XFX GeForce 9800GX2
Corsair Dominator twin2x8500C5D 2048MB DDR2 2x1GB CL5-5-5-15-2T
WD Raptor X


I think i've screwed up big. I already have problem with the soundcard that doesn't get detected and i can't run 4x1 without problems.
And to solve those problems i tried to mess around in BIOS.

I changed Ram to:
5-5-5-15-1T 2.2v 800MHz
CPU muliplier from 10 to 8
and what i think was the FSB to 400MHz to get 1:1.

The setting i thought was FSB and changed from Auto to 400 was:
SPP <-> MCP Ref Clock, MHz with settings [Auto][200.0][200.5][201.0]~[500]

I screwed up didn't i? How bad is the damage?  *Cryyy*

My PC died. My monitor is completely black when i start the PC. I pulled out those extra 2x1 sticks i put in but still nothing...
Fans run at full speed and lights are there, but no screen.

You can probably guess that i'm kind of desperate now since i've spent about 4000 dollars (yes, those specs costs 4000 in my country...) and now i've destroyed it?!

If i can just get into BIOS i can undo all the changes i've made, but i can't even do that now.
Is there anyway to reset BIOS without getting into BIOS? There must be some kind of safety switch for these kind of situations right?
There is a reset button on my motherboard but i've pressed it and it doesn't work.

Help!

I've posted this in the Motherboard, bios forum too since this is a bios problem too.


----------



## RilleL (May 25, 2008)

Problem solved! Apparently there is a magical CMOS button between optical out and the 6-pin power cpu connector!


----------

